# "you said forward, right?"



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

Hello everyone.
Here is a little story from nicks 2nd week with me.
we've now been home for almost a month, and the "oh why did you do that?" storries are geting many but more fun. i love to se his personality shining through at times. 

I was on the train on my way to school. Me, Nick and our trainerwere just relaxing, when we all of a sudden realized "ouch , it is our stop now!" 
I get up, grab the handle on nick's harnes, and command "forward!" 
Nick makes this great leap, and ends up standing with both his frontpaws on the seat infront of us. I pull the leash back a lil, saying "no, not up there, forward !"" where to he turns his head, looks at me and goes "yes, you told me forward, this seat is infront of you, so i walked forward! 
He stood there for a moment, then then jumped down and said kind of "ok then .. !" and lead me to the door.
The trainer was laughing his head off .. and went "yes, see? shortcuts are always the best! I think you two are going to get lots of fun!""

Oh, and just to make this clear, this has been the only time nick has jumped up into the seat of a public vehicle. however, not the first time he has jumped up into beds or so.. but that is just to give him one "no",and he quickly jumps down 

- Ranveig -


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So glad you and Nick are getting along and learning about one another.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a funny story. He was just doing as he was told. I'm sure you two will have a blast getting to know one another. I'm sure it is a real challenge when you must change dogs and get to know each others needs and objectives.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

yeah .. it is a challenge, but oh so fun!
I have gone from a dog who was not wanting to work at all, to a dog who's just ... very eager to go forward and move out and about.

It is in some ways very shocking. from my earlier posts here, and in other forms it has been so obvious that me and Valentino were struggling all the time. The way things are going right now are just amazing. Yes, we have our dissagreements and he's testing limits like crazy sometimes... but what dog doesn't?
Today nick decided that he really wanted to get with another dog. he refused to obey my command. I would not accept it. My persistance paid off though the dog owner continued to lead the dog in my direction. i'm proud of me, and nick for not loosing our way totally!

take good care all  i got to continue writing our assignment .. due tomorrow at 12.. ugh!

- Ranveig -


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ranveig,

I am proud of you and Nick for doing so great on the training. It must be exciting and frustrating sometimes learning from each other. Something to learn everyday. both of you keep up the good work.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that things are working out with you and Nick. It must be such a relief.


----------

